# AMNPS 5x8 in Use with the MES 30"



## arkiebiker (Dec 25, 2013)

I have been "eyeing" this item for awhile now. The only reason I don't pull the trigger though is because of the FAQ. It says with the MES 30-40 that it's "starved" for air and sometimes the sawdust/pellets won't stay lit....

Is this a precautionary thing...or does this really happen ALOT? I was hoping to just light the thing and be done with it, but if I'm baby sitting it all day...I might as well get a stickburner. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Here's the FAQ I'm referring to:

*I own a Masterbuilt 30” or 40” Smoker and my AMNS starts and burns good outside my smoker, but slows or goes out when I place it inside my smoker?*

*The AMNS is starved for air/oxygen and Masterbuilt Electric Smokers do not provide much air/oxygen intake.  Remove the chip loader and pull out the chip drawer approx. 1 ½”.  This will increase the air/oxygen intake for the smoker and create a slight draft.*
*AMSN is below the intake level.  Place AMNS above the level of the intake.*
Can anyone that has a MES 30 give me their experience with the AMNPS 5x8?

Thanks,

Wally


----------



## daveomak (Dec 25, 2013)

The AMNPS/AMNS has problems at 5,000 ft elevation or above, due to lack of air......  
Damp pellets or sawdust cause problems....
moisture from a water pan inside the smoker can cause problems.... 
propane burners will consume most or all of the oxygen and cause problems..... 

Increasing forced air convection will solve the problem...  I use a mailbox mod... the chimney effect makes for great burning...  air in one end, smoke out the other end...  recirculating smoke in a smoker or the mailbox has reduced oxygen and cause problems... 












inside mailbox.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 25, 2013


















outside mailbox.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 25, 2013


















burning pellets.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 25, 2013






Pellets are dried in the smoker before each smoke at 275 for a couple hours...  no problems with them burning....  I do that while the smoker preheats and "sterilizes"...
I don't use a water pan.... I think they are unnecessary....   at times I use a small pan with 1/4 cup of water to add humidity....   No problems with the Mailbox mod when using water in the smoker...

I can't imagine NOT using the AMNPS.... 10-12 hours of uninterrupted smoke if needed...  Nice light smoke... no creosote flavor....  great supply of flavor woods from Todd....

Dave


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 25, 2013)

Wally,

We have OVER 10,000 AMNS and AMNPS Smokers in use today

Many owners of the MES 30 & 40 use them to supply consistent smoke

Thru many hours of "Trail & Error", myself and my "Army fo MES Owners" have figured out all the little tricks to make the AMNS or AMNPS work in the MES and many other smokers.

All electric smokers are starved for oxygen.  It's just the nature of the beast!

Proving intake air for proper combustion is necessary in any smoker, whether it's gas, electric, charcoal or wood

Todd


----------



## arkiebiker (Dec 25, 2013)

Looks like I'll be placing an order!!


----------



## voodoochile (Dec 25, 2013)

I take the chip tray completely out and pull the chip loader partially out and have never had my AMNPS go out in my MES 40. Its the best money I have spent on smoking equipment.

I havent tried it with water in the water pan yet but I plan to soon.


----------

